# How many use the LCP for concealed carry?



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

While the Ruger LCP isn't my 1st choice for CC work there are simply times when the choice is use it or go without. The 380 isn't a powerhouse but when conditions warrant its a tiny lightweight pistol that disappears with my DeSantis Nemesis holster in the pocket of my jeans, shorts or suit. And its by no means a tack driver at any distance over 15 ft., This tiny 380 only allows me only a 2 finger grip but its fine for up close work. I alternate between a Bersa BP-9cc or a Taurus PT111 G2 but there are just times when trying to CC a small 9mm is tough, that's when the LCP, for me makes more sense. So how many use the LCP in this way? Or do some here use it as their main carry?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't have one but I'd go with the LCP custom version if I decided to carry that small.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I also have one. Not my first choice for CC but if I had to, it's certainly better than nothing.


----------



## USN52 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have the LCP custom and love it, I carry it as it is a great CC gun. Would I like to carry something in a bigger cal? Yes but I find them bother some so I stick with the LCP.


----------



## Carloss (Jul 8, 2014)

Cannon said:


> While the Ruger LCP isn't my 1st choice for CC work there are simply times when the choice is use it or go without. The 380 isn't a powerhouse but when conditions warrant its a tiny lightweight pistol that disappears with my DeSantis Nemesis holster in the pocket of my jeans, shorts or suit. And its by no means a tack driver at any distance over 15 ft., This tiny 380 only allows me only a 2 finger grip but its fine for up close work. I alternate between a Bersa BP-9cc or a Taurus PT111 G2 but there are just times when trying to CC a small 9mm is tough, that's when the LCP, for me makes more sense. So how many use the LCP in this way? Or do some here use it as their main carry?


I do like you. Where situations won't allow for a larger frame gun to be worn I stuff LCP in my front pocket or an ankle holster.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have one that I have carried, and would carry again if it was the only option. 

However, since my state has upgraded its handgun laws to allow open carry for concealed handgun licensees, I don't concern myself with 'printing' as much as I once did, so now I feel comfortable carrying a subcompact .45 or 9mm in a front pocket. It does print more, but nobody notices it, anyway, so I don't have to carry the LCP. I always felt 'undergunned' when carrying it, even though a lot of folks have decided that .380 is a legitimate self-defense choice. I would agree, probably, if I was confident of hitting a small target with a .380, but after practicing a lot with it, and even adding a CT Laser sight, I have never been satisfied with my ability to hit small targets (consistently) beyond about 7 yards.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

For me it's a LOVE/HATE situation. I carry my LCP as a BUG to my G17 it sits in a pocket holster in Left Front Pocket. LOVE: Very concealable, GOES BANG EVERY TIME I PULL TRIGGER ( with any type and brand of ammo)
HATE: It's a beast to shoot. When I take it to range it might be once every other month and only shoot one magazine..


----------



## Uncle_Louie (Sep 1, 2016)

In the summer (shorts) the LCP is my main carry with a pocket holster. Winter (long pants) is a Smith 37 with an ankle holster.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

LCP in a wallet holster works great. I've been carrying it for 6 years now.


----------



## firefighter120 (Dec 30, 2015)

LCP Custom is my daily carry. Pocket holster in my back right pocket. I have never had a failure of any kind. Love this gun!

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loknload (Oct 3, 2014)

My LCP is like my American Express,,,,I never leave home without it!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Cannon said:


> While the Ruger LCP isn't my 1st choice for CC work there are simply times when the choice is use it or go without. The 380 isn't a powerhouse but when conditions warrant its a tiny lightweight pistol that disappears with my DeSantis Nemesis holster in the pocket of my jeans, shorts or suit. And its by no means a tack driver at any distance over 15 ft., This tiny 380 only allows me only a 2 finger grip but its fine for up close work. I alternate between a Bersa BP-9cc or a Taurus PT111 G2 but there are just times when trying to CC a small 9mm is tough, that's when the LCP, for me makes more sense. So how many use the LCP in this way? Or do some here use it as their main carry?


It can be pretty lethal with the right ammo. It can also drive tacks after you master it. It's just hard to master because it's not fun to practice with. It's a real chore, but the gun is not inherently inaccurate. In fact, I think the opposite.

I use mine as my carry when I'm in a hurry and as backup when I'm not. My new LCP II solves most of the negative issues with the LCP. It's Single Action Only instead of DAO which makes for a fairly nice trigger. The sights are better and the grip is beefier. The slide now stays open on the last shot, which is nice. You know when you've shot the last round. I am finally getting to get where I can shoot it fairly accurately as well as do most fast and follow up drills thanks to the better trigger with much shorter reset. It's still not comfortable to shoot, but I think it should be fine out to around 20 yards, if I am capable of that.

If I still owned an LCP Custom, I'm not sure it'd be worth the upgrade. It *would* be an upgrade, though. For regular LCP owners, I think if you like the size, it's a *must* upgrade. Be sure to factor in magazines. You only get one. The old magazines will work, but won't keep the slide open on the last shot, if that's important to you.


----------



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

As others have said, if no other is an option I ALWAYS have the LCP with me. 
It is NOT FUN to shoot, even with the Hogue grips it hurts after about 20 rounds....so, I shoot it about once a month (every 4th range day)


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I CC my LCP on the ankle with a round of Hornady Critical Defense chambered. The funny thing is my 4 9mm's are my BUGs, I have a bedside Sig, a truck Taurus, a work desk SAR, a recliner side Beretta. I think that with the right ammo a 380 can be effective, I challenge any 380 hater to invite me to shoot them.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> I CC my LCP on the ankle with a round of Hornady Critical Defense chambered. The funny thing is my 4 9mm's are my BUGs, I have a bedside Sig, a truck Taurus, a work desk SAR, a recliner side Beretta. I think that with the right ammo a 380 can be effective, I challenge any 380 hater to invite me to shoot them.


While I agree with you 380 has become an effective choice using modern technology in bullet design, whether or not someone is willing to be shot by that round has nothing to do with its effectiveness. For example, I'd decline being shot in the face by a Daisy Red Rider BB gun, yet I certainly would not consider its use for home defense because of my choice not to be shot by it. You should have just left off the last sentence. 

My issue with Hornady Critical Defense is I can only find it in light weight 115 grain bullets. I much prefer Gold Dot 124 grn. short barrel. Unfortunately 380 all seems to be 90 grn in what I like. I do have a box of Sig Elite in 94 grain 380, but that's not much heavier.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I carry an LCP II. I'm most comfortable with it in my front pocket using the holster that came with it. Everytime I go to the range I practice with it 1st shooting at least 50 rounds.

pocket carry by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr

pocket carry-2 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I carry the LCP in a Galco pocket holster most of the time. After a short time I forget it is even there. All my other pistols are 4 to 5" barrel so I use a vertical shoulder holster when I have something to wear over the pistol. Agree the 380 is for short distances only. My wife also likes the LCP. Good protection for the price, 179$ at Bass Pro during their black Friday sale.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have two Gen 1 LCP's, and I carry one one week, then switch to the other one the next...Monday through Friday that is. I just drop a spare magazine in the other pocket.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

No, No, NO! A back up only. Not at all suited as a EDC. Small as I go is a 14 Shot 9MM CZ P-01. LCP, not enough shot's, not enough range, not enough power. "Oh, just going to the store." They can put that on your Grave Stone. Carrying just an LCP let's you THINK you are properly armed. Yes, I do have one, and after shooting and carrying one, I would rather carry a Makarov or a single stack 9MM as a back up gun.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Tangof said:


> No, No, NO! A back up only. Not at all suited as a EDC. Small as I go is a 14 Shot 9MM CZ P-01. LCP, not enough shot's, not enough range, not enough power. "Oh, just going to the store." They can put that on your Grave Stone. Carrying just an LCP let's you THINK you are properly armed. Yes, I do have one, and after shooting and carrying one, I would rather carry a Makarov or a single stack 9MM as a back up gun.


Normally, I don't carry my LCP II as my EDC but it's not a bad choice sometime, at least not as bad as you suggest. It's just a tad less powered than my 9x18 Makarov and not really too far off 9x19 overall. Besides it's not easy to find modern defensive loads for the 9x18. The bullets for the .380 might more than make up the difference.

Secondly, when I carry the LCP II, I usually also have two spare magazines. That's 19 rounds of Sig Elite 94 grain Hollow Points. I can generally keep them on an 8" plate at 50 feet. That might make me as effective as you and your CZ. Maybe more so. I don't know, but looking at so many practicing at the range every week who have a hard time staying on a man size silhouette at 10 yards with their Glock 19 pistol. Being able to hit what you're aiming at is the most important thing, not the pistol or caliber. If you can't hit the bad guy with a Model 29 7 1/2" 44 Magnum, you're doing nothing except maybe scaring him and blowing out your eardrums. No reason to get so excited.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Not excited, just do not agree. I have always felt, and taught, if you going to go armed, go Armed. Carrying a six or seven shot short barreled .380 as a primary weapon is not my idea of going armed.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Tangof said:


> Not excited, just do not agree. I have always felt, and taught, if you going to go armed, go Armed. Carrying a six or seven shot short barreled .380 as a primary weapon is not my idea of going armed.


380 is actually not bad when you consider all the other carry rounds of the past. Many European law enforcement agencies carries 9x17, 9x18, 32 ACP and others. They killed people in war with those cartridges. Heck, James Bond used a 32 ACP after relinquishing his 25 ACP. LOL Kidding aside, modern bullet design has erased much of the stigma the 380 had at not being powerful enough. I'd bet a modern 380 ACP will do more tissue damage to a bad guy than the 9mm used by the US Army not too long ago. Probably still today.

As mentioned, the problem is shot placement for one and whether or not a person will carry it as two. It's really hard to learn how to get good with a 380 mouse gun. An LCP is not fun to shoot and people often don't practice with it. It's also hard to get good shot placement without a lot of practice and muscle memory. However, if you become acceptable with it and practice to build the muscle memory, you are going around well armed with it. If you are not willing to do this, then yes, buy a larger. more controllable handgun. Also, some will not carry anything other than a mouse gun. They leave a larger, heavier gun at home. They are the ones poorly armed. If it comes between an LCP or a better gun left at home, I say keep the LCP. You're better off by far.

Here's a couple of expanded 99 grain Federal .380 HST Tactical earrings for you. LOL See that might scare the bad guy. There might be some on this forum who'd wear them. 










https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1016592669/federal-premium-personal-defense-ammunition-380-acp-99-grain-hst-jacketed-hollow-point

99 grain bullet with a muzzle velocity of 1030 fps. Not bad from that diminutive cartridge.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I love the earing's, do they come in .45 ACP? Do you think they go with basic woodland camouflage? The .380 is a viable defense cartridge. I just don't think the LCP is that good for the average shooter. I have found that most shooter's, especially new ones and most Females, do much better with a Bersa sized pistol. The felt recoil is much less and the accuracy improves immediately.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Tangof said:


> I love the earing's, do they come in .45 ACP? Do you think they go with basic woodland camouflage? The .380 is a viable defense cartridge. I just don't think the LCP is that good for the average shooter. I have found that most shooter's, especially new ones and most Females, do much better with a Bersa sized pistol. The felt recoil is much less and the accuracy improves immediately.


Yes, there we agree. If a female, an older citizen, or anyone for that matter is not willing to do the practice a mouse gun needs; then a larger, more controllable handgun is needed. It can't be left at home though. One of my favorite guns I got my gal to carry was a S&W Model 36 I had a gunsmith slick up really smooth. I handloaded hollow-based wadcutters backwards with AL5 powder for a great (orange glow) night load. I put on some nice Pachmayr black rubber grips and she shot it very well indeed. She carried a speed loader with round tips in her purse. This was many years ago and a different "my gal" than Jan.

Jan is a different story. She's a liberal and in the past, just wouldn't carry but enjoyed both the indoor range and outdoor. She's become a damn good shot, too. Though she's 69 years old, 5'2" and 115 lbs dripping wet, handles my 9mm sub compacts and 45 cals with no issue and keep em in the black at range. With all the crime in Miami, she's become more amenable to concealed carry, and we're considering Walther's new PPQ Sub-compact in 9mm.


----------



## Creeker (Jul 18, 2011)

I carry one most every day. Completely reliable & hits plenty hard for most things.

Here's mine:

https://www.facebook.com/575376242613174/videos/741012946049502/


----------

